# My Rubik's Cube Themed PC Case Design



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi there guys.

Another one of my hobbies is case modding.

I was sponsored by VIA to do a mod based on one of their Pico ITX motherboards. 

I'm going to skip the details because you probably don't care, but if you want details, let me know 

Here are the designs:



















This is how the board will sit inside the case:













VIA also gave me rights to use their logo:








Some colour:








A clay render:








And two colour renders:











Excuse the black mark on that yellow corner sticker. No idea what happened there.

The cube will be approximately 13x13x13cm in size. 

And for all of those who want to make sure, the colours are correct  The cube would be solvable if it was a real cube 

What do you guys think?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 7, 2008)

That's really cool!
I know absolutely nothing on the subject, but will CDs be okay? I remember that there were issues with PS2s when they first came out and Sony said you could stand them on end, and the angle made the discs warp...


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks cool. What program do you use to design these?


----------



## blade740 (Sep 8, 2008)

If anything, just build the CD drive into the base rather than the cube.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys 

I'll not be including an optical drive in this mod. I hardly ever use DVDs and stuff anymore, and if i do, i do it on my main PC anyway.

pjk, i do the designs in Sketchup, and the renders in Kerkythea


----------

